# Stahl, my ugly old man...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My sweet, droopy little Stahl lost his fight with a mysterous illness today. I was forced to euthanize him.
He was a unique Betta. An 'Eeyroe' type of personality. And not all there mentaly.
His favorite thing to do was squish his face against the divider and watch Pug swim around. Everytime I went close to the tank, he would perch on a plant and stare at me.
He never flared, never even spread his fins...I think he was deformed.
I found him at Walmart about 3 months ago. Laying at the bottom of a cup with crap all over him. I actually left the store and once in the car, turned around and went back in there and got him. On the way home there was a truck with Stahl tools in the back, the name stuck.
He was a very skittish fish, got a stress stripe just by looking at him. He hated water changes and feared the siphon.
That sickness hit him so fast. Poor guy...

If I were to take only one thing that Stahl had given me. It would be the amazing emotion of love.

It never ceases to amaze me, how beings can love eachother. Yes, it sucks to lose someone. But is it not great that you have the ability to miss them? I was and am not only sad that he was suffering, but I am sad because I love him, and he is no longer here. His presence made me happy. How great is that? 

Thank you Stahl, You are in my heart forever.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite pictures of him, he looks so content.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

"Stahl" is a German word meaning "steel." It certainly sounded like he was made of it, but the choice was yours and it was the right one.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

poor boy. At least hes not suffering, hes joined My little Tamina (she died this morning) and i bet they would both be happy swimming in the warm water beneath the rainbow bridge.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I know what you mean by he was skittish. My fish always has stress lines and I have no idea why.  Anyways, stahl is swimming in the big ocean in the sky now. He has all the fish food he can eat!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww, poor fishy. RIP, Stahl. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for your sympathy everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

